# Bright House Central Fla now copy-protects everything



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

Seems like Bright House Central Florida turned on copy protection on local channels within the past couple of days. 

Up to now, all cable networks were copy-protected, but not local channels. Now everything newly recorded on my new Roamio-plus shows as copy-protected on TiVo Desktop, and the CCI byte on DVR Diagnostics screen shows as 0x02 on every channel I've looked at.


----------



## lwilson87 (Sep 9, 2012)

I see this too. I really hope it's a glitch in their SDV change-over and will be fixed.


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

Encryption is the final step in the CFL all digital conversion which is wrapping up now. Nothing has changed as to how the CCI bit is applied and this has been discussed in countless topics over the years.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

My first response to this post was, they can't do that, the FCC specifically prohibits it. But I wanted to find the reference before posting. I finally found the applicable section in the CFR, and, based on BNH's post indicating "encryption" being part of their digital update, they actually can do this.

The reference is 47 CFR 76.1904(a)



> § 76.1904 Encoding rules for defined business models.
> (a) Commercial audiovisual content delivered as *unencrypted broadcast *television shall not be encoded so as to prevent or limit copying thereof by covered products or, to constrain the resolution of the image when output from a covered product.


To the OP, I assume if you were to now connect your cable directly to a TV with a digital tuner and do a channel scan, even the local stations would not be available. It sounds like BHN has moved towards encrypting it all, which means they are permitted to flag the broadcast channels' CCI byte as 0x02.

It's not as if the local channels have requested 0x02 to be applied to protect their content per licensing agreements. It's freely broadcast for anyone with an antenna and digital TV. This is heavy-handed content control by BHN and very unfriendly towards consumers. I can understand encrypting the signal to prevent people using BHN for Cable Internet from leeching the broadcast locals without paying, but encryption does not require the CCI byte to be changed to 0x02.

And I thought Time Warner was the least friendly to Cable TV consumers. At least I still have the locals unencrypted.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

BHNtechXpert said:


> Encryption is the final step in the CFL all digital conversion which is wrapping up now. Nothing has changed as to how the CCI bit is applied and this has been discussed in countless topics over the years.


There is no reason for BHN to screw people over with universal CCI byte application of 0x02. The only other provider to do this, happens to be the company that you are tied to, TWC.



tatergator1 said:


> It's not as if the local channels have requested 0x02 to be applied to protect their content per licensing agreements. It's freely broadcast for anyone with an antenna and digital TV. This is heavy-handed content control by BHN and very unfriendly towards consumers. I can understand encrypting the signal to prevent people using BHN for Cable Internet from leeching the broadcast locals without paying, but encryption does not require the CCI byte to be changed to 0x02.
> 
> And I thought Time Warner was the least friendly to Cable TV consumers. At least I still have the locals unencrypted.


I really doubt that any network, other than HBO has asked for the CCI byte to be changed to 0x02. It's a way to screw with people who aren't using the cableco's equipment. BHN is tied to the hip with TWC. TWC negotiates content contracts for BHN and they even has the same crappy way they handle the CCI byte. I remember when TWC dropped HD Net from their line-up. The rumor was because HD Net didn't want TWC to apply 0x02 to their channel.


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

Guys chill out... I am looking into this....just to confirm you are talking about the locals only correct?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

moedaman said:


> There is no reason for BHN to screw people over with universal CCI byte application of 0x02. The only other provider to do this, happens to be the company that you are tied to, TWC.
> ..............


No even TWC isn't universal. They don't protect the local broadcast stations.

TWC likes to let consumers (the few who care, mostly on this forum) believe they copy protect because it's required by their programmer contracts. But they legally can protect even if the programmer doesn't require it. The only instance I've ever heard of a programmer actually requiring no copy protection or no contract was the Mark Cuban HD Net thing. I assume the other programmers just don't care that much about it. Would be interesting to know how this plays out in their contract negotiations (if at all).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I will say this is and no SDV is why I went with FiOS over Bright House.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

BHNtechXpert said:


> Guys chill out... I am looking into this....just to confirm you are talking about the locals only correct?


Well, it's the locals that just changed.

The cable networks (not just premiums) have been 0x02 for as long as I can remember -- not that we're happy with that.


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

joelkfla said:


> Well, it's the locals that just changed.
> 
> The cable networks (not just premiums) have been 0x02 for as long as I can remember -- not that we're happy with that.


Okay....technical issue....in other words not as intended and working on it. No ETR but not perm.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

BHNtechXpert said:


> Okay....technical issue....in other words not as intended and working on it. No ETR but not perm.


Still 0x02.

Any update on progress?

Thanx.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Still 0x02.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Glad I found this thread. I currently have one Roamio Basic connected with CableCard and one OTA. I had Brighthouse scheduled to come and convert the second Roamio over to CableCard on Tuesday. 

Based on this thread, I cancelled that order and will leave the 2nd box OTA only. At least I'll still have all of the TiVo App features on my iPad for local OTA content. 

I always find it fascinating when you call to reduce the amount of money you'll be spending with a company like Brighthouse, nobody really cares what the reason is, they just take the service reduction order and move on to the next one. I get that the dollar figure for me is a nit but without that feedback they have no information as to why the revenue is lost.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought the new rules allow the cable companies to encypt the local channels now if they want to?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Encrypt yes, copy protect no. They are in violation of FCC rules if they are CP'ing the locals.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> Encrypt yes, copy protect no. They are in violation of FCC rules if they are CP'ing the locals.


See my post upthread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10276591#post10276591

Even the locals are now encrypted, which, per FCC regulations, would then allow them to be copy-protected.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No, it doesn't allow that. The broadcasts are unencrypted from the source and I'm sure the FCC would not look kindly on what they're doing (if it's intentional, which I doubt).


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

This has been resolved. Thank you for being so patient.


----------



## tommyd3 (Nov 18, 2014)

BHNtechXpert said:


> This has been resolved. Thank you for being so patient.


THANK YOU.

This is SO GREAT !!!

Now I can go back to recording TV on one PC, automatically moving it to my NAS drive and watching it in ANY room in the house !!!

I was wondering why they were copy protecting TV that was free OTA.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

BHNtechXpert said:


> This has been resolved. Thank you for being so patient.


Sigh ... if only TWC had a counterpart to you! I'm sure they will become more responsive to TiVo issues after they merge with Comcast.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BHNtechXpert said:


> Encryption is the final step in the CFL all digital conversion which is wrapping up now. Nothing has changed as to how the CCI bit is applied and this has been discussed in countless topics over the years.


If nothing changed the OP wouldn't have had any reason to start this thread.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29740440-CFL-Tivo-Silicon-Dust-and-Ceton-Users-Get-Stocking-Stuffer~start=30


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

dlfl said:


> Sigh ... if only TWC had a counterpart to you! I'm sure they will become more responsive to TiVo issues after they merge with Comcast.


You are very kind thank you....


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29740440-CFL-Tivo-Silicon-Dust-and-Ceton-Users-Get-Stocking-Stuffer~start=30


Thanks for the link. The unprotecting of almost everything is indeed marvelous news.

BHNtechXpert, thank you for your support. If you had some part in advocating this change (I'm assuming you did), thanks for your advocacy.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

innocentfreak said:


> I will say this is and no SDV is why I went with FiOS over Bright House.


SDV sucks plain and simple! I spent over 100 hours of my time over the course of an entire year working directly with a Bright House head end tech in conjunction with TiVo trying to solve an ongoing SDV issue whereby I would lose all of my SDV channels every 48-72 hours and required me to power-cycle my tuning adapter in order to get SDV channels to tune properly. During this time Bright House insised it was a TiVo issue even though TiVo pulled my log files and proved it was in fact a tuning adapter issue. At the end of the day, it turned out to be a bug in the TA firmware and required an update by Motorola to solve it without even so much as an apology. I still get V53 errors if I'm tuned to an SDV channel for an extended period of time not to mention the SDV server going down every once and a while. On paper it sounds great but in terms of execution it's horible and clumsy!


----------



## bobby4919 (Oct 10, 2002)

CCI was 'off' for the last month or two for everything except paid premium channels (HBO, etc) until Monday morning. Now it looks like copy protection is on for everything, including local channels. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

If you read further back in the thread, some users reported the same thing back in mid-October. It was explained as a "technical issue" and was fixed about 1 month later.


----------



## bobby4919 (Oct 10, 2002)

Got the answer on another forum:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29864965-CFL-Heads-Up-For-Orlando-Tivo-Ceton-SD-Users


----------

